# Who here has read "The Secret"



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

I've got the book and read it a few years ago but didn't really apply it to my life, I'm thinking of digging it out of the attic and reading again.

Has anyone had any success using the law of attraction?


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

the law of attraction is always working. You dont "work" at it cause your emotional state is that what you attract. If you are feeling depressed you feel more drawn to hopeless and depressing posts on this forum. If you are excited you feel more drawn to changing your life etc.
So to make the law of attraction work for you you must change your emotional state. How can you do that? For me its affirmations, meditation and some focus exercises which includes all 5 senses...
to get the whole philosophy behind the law of attraction, or "the secret" i recommend you watch abraham hicks videos on youtube(there are plenty, for starters search for "the vortex" and "emotional guidance scale"). There are not only very uplifiting and inspiring but also fun and entertaining... Abraham hicks is a nonphysical pure positive energy and it states that we all are pure positive energy, we only need to stop ressisting to the what is so that we can feel good so that all the good that life has to give can flow to us more easily.
Just listening to these youtubeclips will lift you up and see life from a different brighter perspective.


----------



## zeebraynz (Jun 11, 2012)

yea i read it twice and saw the video... I say it works to a degree like i notice that it does present opportunities in a way, well life always does. But eventually it died out on me. Though what has helped me the most is REBT. combining the two might be a pretty good idea though, ima give it a shot.


----------



## Astro (Jun 11, 2013)

It works on a really deep level, it's not necessarily when you want something, it will happen. But it's more like, if you believe things, they have a stronger probability of coming true.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

Should check out the Kabilion, much deeper book on that subject which is basically the alchemical trasmutation of mind through the hermit philosophy and axioms.. Derp..

It does work for the most part but you have to actually get off your *** and get that Mercedez or w/e 
the axioms or 'secret' will help you get your mind in place to achieve your goals as efficently as possible..


----------



## fr3t (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not real, what is real is that you're creating a head space for yourself in your own mind that you can do anything. And when you believe you can do anything, then you can. It's a mindset. Simple as that. It's kind of like when people pray to God, they're really just praying to themselves. The subconscious picks this up and refocuses your life because prayer is such a higher minded activity. It's all about how our feelings are affected by our experience of each situation we come across.

When you feel good or are pushing for something, people notice because we're social beings and can pick up on these things. When we interact with others, their positive comfortable behavior affects us and makes us feel comfortable and vice versa. Same with tone of voice. Our brains have a large space dedicated to picking up behaviors - for some it's more sensitive than others. When we project ourselves a certain way, people respond. If we don't feel the way we're trying to project ourselves though, it won't come across naturally. So others are attracted to that in us not in some mystical way, but in a natural way.

If things weren't working for someone before, it's because they didn't truly and utterly believe in themselves. The secret gives them that, but kind of in the wrong way. There's no scientific study behind the secret. 

All we can observe in psychology at the moment is behavior and what affects our behavior. Everything outside of ourselves as far as "waves" or "energy waves" that change the universe in any other way than the physical is still unclear (still a possibility) and in the realm of pseudoscience. We do create energy in ourselves though in the forms of electricity and heat through eating, which is given off around us. That's why when you eat in a room with a lot of people it starts to get hot.

All of this is based on my current knowledge. As is the never ending, constant pursuit of truth by practical observation - Science. 

Feel free to challenge my claims.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

fr3t said:


> It's not real, what is real is that you're creating a head space for yourself in your own mind that you can do anything. And when you believe you can do anything, then you can. It's a mindset. Simple as that. It's kind of like when people pray to God, they're really just praying to themselves. The subconscious picks this up and refocuses your life because prayer is such a higher minded activity. It's all about how our feelings are affected by our experience of each situation we come across.


I was having an exam at math and for 2 days I've been thinking that I'm gonna get a maximum grade, even though I knew almost nothing and I haven't studied at all, and guess what it hapeend, it might be luck but the same thing hapeened to me at informatics except I knew a little bit more there, but after that I stopped using the secret, it didn't failed me so I guees I'll try it again.


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

I personally think it does work but it does take a bit of time and effort to fully understand what it actually means and how to go about applying it.
It's a very different state of mind in my opinion.
Im not sure if i am always using it bit it is very motivational and personally makes me feel much better. so i give it a look once in a while.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

No such thing as the Law of Attraction. Of course, a positive attitude is better and opens up more opportunities, and enables you to work towards those goals.

But asking the universe for what you want - I'd suggest ditching that idea immediately. It's looking for a formula and certainty in life, when the reality is, there isn't one. The Secret also suggests that victims of crime, e.g. the holocaust, brought it upon themselves, and also children with cancer.

It's been out for 7 years now, and if it really worked as promised, we should have heard about legions of readers becoming wealthy and retiring by now, attributing their success to LOA.

Also, if it really worked, demand would begin to exceed supply be ever-increasing amounts, and it would not be sustainable economically.

Rhonda Byrne's 2nd book , The Power, promotes sending out love. Yet Byrne refuses to give interviews, and lives near Oprah in a nice house while children in Africa go hungry. If she really wanted to send love, and LOA really worked, why hasn't she begin to solve world hunger, for one?

There are so many flaws with this book, and it is completely worthless.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Also, two of those who worked on the book, Drew Heriot and Dan Hollings, sued Byrne's company for unpaid earnings that were promised. In return, they were counter-sued by Byrne's lawyers. Byrne claims not to know about the legal side of things, yet those who worked with her previously claimed she knew every detail of things that were going on. So much for the secret - why didn't Byrne's lawyers just imagine a positive outcome?

One of the contributors to the book, Janes Arthur Ray, was convicted on 3 counts of negligent homicide. If the secret really worked, he a) would not have gotten into the situation in the first place, or b) would have avoided prison by imagining a not guilty verdict.


----------



## microbopeep (Apr 28, 2013)

Pseudoscientific BS lol


----------



## Transcendence (Sep 1, 2014)

The law of attraction only works for some people because they want something so bad, they will do anything to get it.
If you just want something, but all you're doing is sitting around and doing jack all day nothing is going to come to you.
That's why they emphasize that you have to think about what you desire every single day and night, so that your mindset works towards it.

So it does work in some respects... but I wouldn't consider this a legitimate technique for success.
I think "The Secret" theory is just a complicated proccess of "commitment" lol
I recommend reading Dr. Heidi Reeder's "Commit to Win", 'realistically' it's a much better approach then "The Secret"


----------



## chillpup (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh my goodness. I started my blog after watching "The Secret". One thing that was emphasized was the power of gratitude. Gratitude literally strengthens the spirit.

I regularly blog about something I am grateful for. Daily, I put effort into writing about something in my life that I am truly thankful for. Doing this has helped me become a happier and kinder person. It's easier for me to see the glass as "half full" because I have exercised my consciousness of gratitude. I find it harder to complain and so much easier to find the good in situations. It's almost like by seeking things to be thankful for, I actually experience more things to be grateful for.

I am just now embracing this concept, but I firmly believe (and can attest to) the Law of Attraction.


----------

